# Approriate song to answer Oprah's cult



## panta dokimazete (Apr 2, 2008)

[video=youtube;oRiTqfqz4zU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRiTqfqz4zU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 2, 2008)

Brought this to mind:

GodTube.com - Updated Church Of Oprah

:shudder:


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 2, 2008)

JD, good song, thanks!


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 2, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Brought this to mind:
> 
> GodTube.com - Updated Church Of Oprah
> 
> :shudder:



Yikes! I knew there was a something wrong with that woman.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 2, 2008)

There are soooooo many women at my church who love watching Oprah.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

She talks a lot about living a "spiritual life" and sometimes talks about Scripture. Without examining context it not unexpected that some people think she is a "true-blue Christian."


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 2, 2008)

danmpem said:


> There are soooooo many women at my church who love watching Oprah.



I have never been an Oprah fan.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > There are soooooo many women at my church who love watching Oprah.
> ...


J likes Springer.......just kidding!


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 2, 2008)

etexas said:


> She talks a lot about living a "spiritual life" and sometimes talks about Scripture. Without examining context it not unexpected that some people think she is a "true-blue Christian."



Hmmm--like the political candidate she's endorsing?


----------



## danmpem (Apr 2, 2008)

etexas said:


> She talks a lot about living a "spiritual life" and sometimes talks about Scripture. Without examining context it not unexpected that some people think she is a "true-blue Christian."



While I will admit that this is not a book endorsed by Oprah, some would be very interested to read The Gospel According to Oprah.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 2, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Brought this to mind:
> 
> GodTube.com - Updated Church Of Oprah
> 
> :shudder:



WOW!


----------

